

Wordpress 3.2 drops support for PHP 4 and MySQL 4 - The_Fox
http://wordpress.org/news/2010/07/eol-for-php4-and-mysql4/

======
woodall
This is great news. Many applications stopped supporting PHP4 in 2008, and the
last release of MYSQL 4 was in March of 2005. Supporting legacy tech isn't a
bad thing, but at some point we have to stop pulling plows with mules.

------
robryan
Wonder if this will improve the experience hacking the code to customise
things, which has always been very frustrating.

~~~
shod
Hacking WordPress is frustrating because it's so poorly engineered, and that
won't change for the foreseeable future. It's a sprawling mess of Spaghetti
code that's indecipherable without the WordPress Codex and Google Search. But
despite all my rage, clients keep asking for it, and it keeps paying my bills.

~~~
pragmar
I think you struck on an important point. For clients Wordpress is a godsend.
If you quit contracting or the client needs to change developers for one of a
thousand reasons there's a massive pool of talent that can step right in and
make adjustments. I've taken over Wordpress sites and the learning curve is
almost flat (save a few weird plugins). Anyways, it's a whole lot better of a
situation for clients, developers and productivity in general than the days
when everyone had a custom framework that solved the same basic CMS issue.

